# New police barricades



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I doubt the police are going to deploy baton rounds on the student protests today.

They have deployed new big blue barricades today. Any one know more about these? Are they to provide a sight barrier or a physical barrier?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

It's to hide whatever they've got stashed behind them I reckon... what is it?

edit: looks like riot shield thingies.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 9, 2011)

They look like they are for setting fire to or writing amusing slogans on hiding their riot gear behind so as not to cause aggro.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2011)

They do have the look of conference screens to them. They can't be designed to stop people going past, they are not linked up and look feeble. I think you are right in that they are designed to hide police or their kit or hide the police from cameras when they are beating people to a pulp/premature death.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## stuff_it (Nov 9, 2011)

Can you get me one please? It's meant to be a cold winter and I don't have a sledge.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 9, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Can you get me one please? It's meant to be a cold winter and I don't have a sledge.


it's even got a build in handle


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 9, 2011)

mobile graffiti walls


----------



## BigTom (Nov 9, 2011)

hmm. interesting - gotta say that from the demo they looked pretty solid and there to stop a crowd rush.. easier to put in place than the solid steel barriers seen at the conferences in birmingham, which is why I thought they'd done this.
Interesting to see that they are not solid.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 9, 2011)

They're blue screens so that when they report it on the tv news they can make it look like the riot police are skipping happily through fields of kittens.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2011)

Mental new barriers.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 5, 2011)

Reminds me of a scene from Children of Men.


----------



## zenie (Dec 5, 2011)

fucking hell!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 5, 2011)

Do not like. Very sinister


----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2011)

Are the little letter box shaped portals to shoot people through?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> mobile graffiti walls



You totally need stickers with that on to stick on these barricades they're using.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2011)

the walls of babylon. Pink floyd etc


----------



## BigTom (Dec 5, 2011)

These have been around for a while, they were used at the tory 2010 and lib dem 2011 conferences.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2011)

Plus at the Luton EDL demo's?

What are they transported on?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2011)

they were used in Cardiff to keep the e/wdl penned in last year or year before


----------



## killer b (Dec 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> What are they transported on?


looks like they fold out of the backs of vans - the higher sections are the rear of the van itself aren't they?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 5, 2011)

You could probably fit a chainsaw under the bottom.  For research purposes mind.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2011)

They were used last Wednesday to keep people out of Trafalgar Square. They worked. They got a few stickers put on them but that's about it.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 5, 2011)

The 'security industry' must be a fucking lucrative gig eh?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 5, 2011)

killer b said:


> looks like they fold out of the backs of vans - the higher sections are the rear of the van itself aren't they?


there's a photo in this daily mail article where you see them from the other side and it's obvious: basically they fold back, and the majority of the barrier becomes the sides of a trailer. They've got two trailers in the image TopCat posted plus a third which is almost entirely out of shot on the left hand side.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 5, 2011)

One can only hope that these are never the cause of death because of a crush.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 5, 2011)

BigTom said:


> there's a photo in this daily mail article where you see them from the other side and it's obvious: basically they fold back, and the majority of the barrier becomes the sides of a trailer. They've got two trailers in the image TopCat posted plus a third which is almost entirely out of shot on the left hand side.


Top Stuff for putting up those pics.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Are the little letter box shaped portals to shoot people through?



That's so the coppers can still get takeaways delivered to their portable fortress.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Are the little letter box shaped portals to shoot people through?


Water. Cannon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 5, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's so the coppers can still get takeaways delivered to their portable fortress.



The "Donut Hole".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> One can only hope that these are never the cause of death because of a crush.



Given police tactics of recent years it's a clear possibility. One of their favourite tricks is getting people between two lines of coppers, or a line of coppers and a row of buildings, then swinging batons and screaming 'get back' when there's fuck all back for anyone to get to. In pig logic, this makes it ok to beat people as they're failing to comply with instructions, regardless of whether the people in question are physically capable of complying.

Encasing people in a massive fucking steel cage when all they want to do is take part in a peaceful protest is also likely (one might say designed) to wind people up something fierce. Protestors might well begin to wonder what right the police have to treat them like sheep on the way to a slaughterhouse. I've seen peaceful demos become a lot less peaceful because of these pens, to the point where people were throwing fireworks at coppers and charging at police lines to try and break out. Quite right too in my opinion, what with habeus corpus and all that it really is not acceptable to put hundreds of people in an open air prison when they've committed no crime. When the police show such contempt for the basic cornerstones of law then they have no right to the law's protection.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> The "Donut Hole".


Someone should make large Goatse stickers that encompass those holes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Water. Cannon.



Wow really? Lock people in a steel pen and then hit them with water cannons? That's incredibly classy and not remotely nazi-like behaviour.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

They dont have screw down feet at the wall end do they?


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2011)

They don't look anything like as sturdy from the back as they do from the front.

They're the wall equiv of all mouth no trousers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Do not like. Very sinister



Of course they're sinister. They're designed so that the police can use them as sally ports (i.e. stage through them into protesters and then retreat back behind their fortifications) to deploy into "boxed in" groups of demonstrators.

May I humbly suggest that protesters carry a bottle of superglue? That way it may be possible to disable the (inward-opening) doors to prevent the above.


----------



## junglevip (Dec 5, 2011)

Crikey! Makes me wonder what it is exactly that they are scared of to require this type of thing?


----------



## junglevip (Dec 5, 2011)

Insurrection?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2011)

junglevip said:


> Crikey! Makes me wonder what it is exactly that they are scared of to require this type of thing?



You know all those scenes in Doctor Who when the cybermen or some other shower roll up and start causing havok on the streets of London? People running around screaming and stuff blowing up all over the place as the wrong 'uns stroll about with impunity? Well no more, we can now keep alien invaders safely contained. The new fences have been extensively tested and should be able to repel anything up to a level 4 alien apocalypse. They are equally effective against lions, zombies, jehova's witnesses and velociraptors. Luck favours the prepared.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 5, 2011)

They used those barriers at the Sheff Utd vs Sheff W*ds match earlier on this season. So the Star says, the only other match they get used for is the Glasgow derby. They're used to block off streets to stop people going down them (in Sheffield that was to stop people fighting in back streets, at protests I should imagine it's to keep protesters in certain areas or protect certain areas)


----------



## junglevip (Dec 5, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> You know all those scenes in Doctor Who when the cybermen or some other shower roll up and start causing havok on the streets of London? People running around screaming and stuff blowing up all over the place as the wrong 'uns stroll about with impunity? Well no more, we can now keep alien invaders safely contained. The new fences have been extensively tested and should be able to repel anything up to a level 4 alien apocalypse. They are equally effective against lions, zombies, jehova's witnesses and velociraptors. Luck favours the prepared.



That is a very good point extraordinarily well made


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> You could probably fit a chainsaw under the bottom. For research purposes mind.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2011)

apparently designed for chemical, biological etc attacks to keep infected out not to contain protestors!
check the pdf towards the end http://www.cobham.com/media/28863/domo_brochure.pdf
200 purchased by home office in 2008 now any police force can use them
*unitonehifi* chris star ​
The fencing used at #*N30* was designed to keep the infected out,not for peaceful protest See p.69 cobham.com/media/28863/do…pic.twitter.com/vR7br5Ki
​


----------



## consumer135 (Dec 12, 2011)

ddraig said:


> apparently designed for chemical, biological etc attacks to* keep infected* out not to contain protestors!


----------



## krink (Dec 13, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> They used those barriers at the Sheff Utd vs Sheff W*ds match earlier on this season. So the Star says, the only other match they get used for is the Glasgow derby.



They have been used two seasons in a row for sunderland vs newcastle to stop fans engaging in banter as the newcastle fans go into the ground.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 13, 2011)

"Special constables gather on forecourt of police station before being deployed to quell rioting"


----------

